# Making Cashew Apple Wine



## maditonto (Nov 2, 2007)

I have visited the country of Belize, several times. They make a wine out of the Cashew apple inwhich the Cashew nut comes from. I am trying to make this wine from Cashew Apple Concentrate I purchased at the local Thai Market.

10 16oz. bottles of Cashew Apple Concentrate
10 pounds of Cane Sugar
7 teaspoons of yeast nutrient
1 packet of Lalvin Champagne yeast
and enough well water to fill a 6.5 gallon ( 25L ) carboy.

It's been fermenting about a week now.


----------



## Wine Maker (Nov 2, 2007)

Well I have to say I have not heard of cashew apple wine before today. Keep us posted on your progress with it.


----------



## maditonto (Dec 20, 2007)

*Cashew Apple 1st racking,Dec 10, 2007*

Cashew Apple 1st racking,Dec 10, 2007,
1 cup french medium roast oak chips added

INFO:
http://www.fao.org/inpho/content/documents/vlibrary/ac306e/ac306e04.htm

http://www.fao.org/docrep/x0560e/x0560e09.htm


----------



## maditonto (Sep 10, 2010)

*make sure to oak the cashew wine*

Oak the the wine for six month, before bottling.

I recently tried a bottle after aging for two years in the
bottle.
It came out excellent, just like the wine in Belize...


----------



## robie (Sep 10, 2010)

Congrat! Your work and patience have paid off handsomely.

I like these threads, which provide followup after long periods of time.


----------

